# snow plow shipping problems



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

Hey guys i thought i would give you the heads up if you order parts or sander/plow from another state that is to far for you to pickup.i bought a plow from central parts warehouse in IL.i got it for about 1000 less than what i would pay up here in CT.Well the company is awsome great price and tech support,but the shipping company R&L Carriers suck.they shipped my plow to two different terminals and sat for two days at each terminal.it shipped on weds night.i called friday and they said it would be at my place on monday morning between 8 and 9.so i stayed at the shop all day nothing came.i called R&L and they said it just got into there NJ terminal.they said it will be there weds around 10 to 12 so again i waited sitting around all day here.well never came as you can see it being 11/26 weds.called up they gave me a story saying that it got shipped and lost at one terminal first.then they shipped it to the right terminal which was the one in NJ,but they couldn`t find the bill of lading.so they let it sit there for two days??? then they tell me its going to ship to hartford CT tonight and if i wanna get it by 6 am i have to take my truck up there and get it myself.now first off i use to drive for CF freight and APA trans.i never seen a customer come to pickup there order at the terminal.so they want me to pick it up and they charged me 450 for shipping?? well guys stick with yellow or abf freight cause these guys suck.i asked for my money back for shipping and they said central parts warehouse has to give me a refund.from what i learned if you don`t ship it to the customers place you can`t charge them freight.well just stay away from R&L CARRIERS.there also called PARAMOUNT Green trucks.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your woes. I like to stay close enough to be able to pick my stuff up. I hope it works out for you!


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Plow Cost?*

I've got to ask what this headache cost you for the plow and freight?  John


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

around 2200 for plow and shipping.if i got one around here it was 4500 not installed.plus i like installing my own equipment so when it breaks i only have one person to yell at.dealers around here won`t sell it to you unless they charge you 500 to install it.sucks but thats how they make the money


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*$2200?*

At $2200 for a plow what brand, model and size plow did you order? And you said that was with shipping too? John


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

western pro 7.5 ultra cab command


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Mike,

I had to go to a Roadway terminal one time to pick up a tool box I had ordered.

I called the terminal manager to inquire why. I was told that the driver could not unload the tool box (huge box) by him self so it had to be picked up at the terminal.

I called the company and got a partial refund of the shipping cost because the item was not shipped to my residence.

You might call Central Parts Warehouse and request a refund based on the shipping was to your residence not you picking up at the shipping terminal.

Rick


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Mike,hope you get your plow in time... My local dealers totally blow CPW's prices out of the water.Most V plows can be had locally for 500 under CPW;s price,and then you gotta pay SHIPPING!


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Mike, that sucks. I hope that you will get it soon before it snow there.


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

well guys its weds november 27 2002.im laying on my bed and i`ll be more than happy to tell you why.well i waited again today watching the snow losing customers cause my plow hasn`t come in yet.it final came at 11 30 AM they were supose to come with a trailer that had the lift gate on it.well they sent a regular 53 footer
with my 736 lbs plow on it.well i had to carry each box one by one there were three boxes 200 lbs each and i had to drag the blade in my garage.well i throught my back out buy doing that.but i got it together by 5 but right now i think im paying the price cause i B****** to R&L about there S**** service.they gave me a story why there driver didn`t have there regular trailer
nothing but more BULL S*** i feel they wanted to P*** me off so thats why they sent that trailer.it was the only thing on the trailer to.sitting right up in front


----------



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

make sure you call central parts and let them know what kind of trucking outfit they have hauling their goods. also you may want to have your attorney write a letter requesting a full refund of your money, its amazing how quickly people react when they get something from an attorney.


----------



## SatZ28 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WHITE=GREEN _
> *make sure you call central parts and let them know what kind of trucking outfit they have hauling their goods. also you may want to have your attorney write a letter requesting a full refund of your money, its amazing how quickly people react when they get something from an attorney. *


Why in the world would he ask for a full refund? Who is he going to sue? Did he get what he purchased? It appears that he did according to his last post. Is it Central's fault that the trucking company took forever. I don't think so. Did the trucking company provide good service? I don't think so.

The company he bought the equipment from, shipped the equipment via a common carrier. I would guess that the shipment was FOB shipping site. This means that the customer is the legal owner of the equipment during transit, no matter how long it takes or if it is damaged by the trucking company. 
Anyone who has worked in the private sector, knows truck shipments are at the mercy of the trucking companies.

The 1st thing people do when things go a little wrong, start with the talk of lawyers. This is why the cost of good are so expensive. Central may want to help out on the shipping charges as a customer service issue, not because they are legally at fault.


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

well i don`t want money from central parts.i was a trucker for a well known company that closed last year and i never lost a 800 lbs shippment.i just want people to know about what they did to send out a warning.i got my goods 3 days late and without the lift gate truck service that i paid extra for.central did a great job in dealing with this.i just hope that they look for some other company to do the freight cause i won`t be buying from them again unless they give me yellow freight,abf or road way trucking


----------



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

satz28, 
what post are you reading??????? first off i never mentioned anything about "suing" central parts. what i was saying is that he should call central parts and let them know what kind of outfit they are dealing with. ive dealt with central parts myself and they are a great company to do business with. i cant believe they are aware of this problem with the trucking company. secondly from reading the post again he DID NOT get what he paid for. on 3 or 4 different occasions they told him his plow would be delivered and it didnt show up, plus they sent the wrong truck to unload it. it is their, the trcuking companies, responsibility to refund his money. they did not provide the service he PAID for. i had UPS delivery the very computer im typing on and somehow it got sent around the unites states a few times before i finally got it. i didnt even have to ask for a refund, they offered before i got a chance. if he gets no satisfaction from the trucking company he should have his attorney write them, the trucking company, a letter with all the facts asking for a 100% refund, it will more than likley get into the right hands and be taken care of quickly. 

satz28, if you dont plow someones driveway or lot, or maybe only half of it, when it snows are you going to charge them anyway???? of course not because you didnt provide the service they expected or were "paying for". same thing here.


----------



## SatZ28 (Nov 2, 2002)

Steve, I was reading the same post that everyone else was reading. I don't think you were very clear in what party you were asking for a full refund. You might want to reread your original post.

You indicated in your original post that a lawyer should be consulted in some manner to get a full refund if a phone call did not do the trick. My point was that a letter from a lawyer, would contain innuendos that if a full refund was not issued, that other means would be used to secure the clients money. Other means usually means a lawsuit. I could be wrong on this but I don't think so. Is Mike9497's lawyer going to send this letter for free? Mike9497 will get a bill for this service and will have to either eat the cost or pass the cost on to his customers; or sue R&L to recover the costs of the shipment, and his lawyer and court fees. You really think a lawyer's letter will "scare" a national trucking company into issuing a few hundred dollar refund check? 

I agree 100% that R&L stunk on this shipment, and that they took their sweet time in delivering the merchandise. As I previously stated, it's unfortunate that Mike9497 had the problems. Yes, he should recover via a refund some of his shipping costs for not delivering the plow via a lift gate. We all make what we believe are informed decisions. Based on his experience with this shipment, Mike9497 has decided if he ever orders from Central Warehouse, he will specify a different carrier.

Time for me to go back and watch the Bad News Bears loose to Green Bay, again! 

Rob


----------

